# Can Magloire be an All Star?



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Do you think that Magloire will be an All Star this year?

I think it's possible. He has a good game and can score consistently. He's a good rebounder and defender and seems to get better with time.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I think it's possible considering the weak crop of big men in the East, but I'm not sure if he will make it. It all depends on how much he improves. However, his case will be helped by Miller leaving.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicStick</b>!
> I think it's possible considering the weak crop of big men in the East, but I'm not sure if he will make it. It all depends on how much he improves. However, his case will be helped by Miller leaving.


True there's not alot of quality big men in the East but Magloire really surprised alot of people last year and I think he will be greatly improved this year.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

I think the fans will vote for Big Ben, but IMO he's nearly a lock for the bench!


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>luciano</b>!
> I think the fans will vote for Big Ben, but IMO he's nearly a lock for the bench!


Yes, he is at least a lock for the bench but if he can really come out and play hard he could be a starter, IMO.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think you're being way too kind in saying he's a lock for the bench. I actually am a pretty big fan of his and I know he showed improvement last year, but all he did was put up 10 PPG, 9 RPG, and 1.5 BPG. As a center, I think he's a level behind Wallace, Ratliff, and Ilgauskas for certain, and I expect Curry to be ahead of him as well. He may benefit from being on a playoff team (whereas most of those players are not), but it's not a cakewalk to be an all-star center in either conference.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I think you're being way too kind in saying he's a lock for the bench. I actually am a pretty big fan of his and I know he showed improvement last year, but all he did was put up 10 PPG, 9 RPG, and 1.5 BPG. As a center, I think he's a level behind Wallace, Ratliff, and Ilgauskas for certain, and I expect Curry to be ahead of him as well. He may benefit from being on a playoff team (whereas most of those players are not), but it's not a cakewalk to be an all-star center in either conference.


I know it's not a cakewalk. If he starts the season like he ended it he will be awesome. Those numbers aren't too big just wait, they will be.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I would not say he's a shoo-in for bench on the all star team. In fact I'd say it's highly unlikely. 
I mean you have
Wallace
Ilgauskas
Curry
Ratliff
Mourning

There is no way he'll make the all star team, sorry.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> I would not say he's a shoo-in for bench on the all star team. In fact I'd say it's highly unlikely.
> I mean you have
> Wallace
> ...


Mourning? Nah.... Maybe Wallace or Ilgauskas but IMO Magloire is the #3.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> 
> There is no way he'll make the all star team, sorry.


Thats your, opinion, but I disagree heavily with it. To say he has no chance is quite laughable.  

But on the other hand to say there is no chance of Tony Battie making it, I'd say I agree. :grinning:


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Baron</b>!
> 
> 
> Mourning? Nah.... Maybe Wallace or Ilgauskas but IMO Magloire is the #3.


I think Magloire and Curry both have a chance in making it. Ratliff and Illgauskass are injury prone and un-spectacular. Wallace is not a true center, but probably will be counted as one. Mourning is a complete mystery. 

If JO'Neal is counted as a C then our young guys are screwed, but they still have a shot.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I said last year (or the year before) on FH, that he WILL be an all star, though in a few years, and I still stand by that. However, the way things are looking in the east and the way Magloire was looking last season, he can definately make it this year, however it'll be as a reserve if he does.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

if jamal works real hard the next 3-4 years and keeps improving and learns to become a consistent 15-17 ppg threat on offense, i think he definitely has all-star potential and just needs to prove it on the court

but its tough being the 5th option behind baron jamal mash PJ and david wesley


i really wish jamal would be a raptor one day...he'd be a perfect fit as a TO native and would flourish in KON's defense-first style


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm going to assume that Wallace will be listed at center again and he will get the starting nod from the fans. Unless something surprising happens, you have to figure his only possible competition for Magloire is Curry, Ratliff, Ilgauskas, and Mourning. Eliminate Ratliff right off the bat because his team will be the worst in the league and he won't be so amazing that he'll be able to overcome that. I think you can also probably eliminate Ilgauskas from the competition, but not because he's injury prone. I think that Lebron will get the fan vote to start, and the coaches won't want to have two all-stars from a lower leveled team. I consider Mourning to be a 50/50 chance. If he is unable to play much, then he won't get in. However, if he can give the Nets (a first place team) a solid 10 PPG/6 RPG/1 BPG/22 MPG, then I think he may get a sentimental vote in. If Curry plays anywhere near the level he did the last month of last year, he's probably a lock.

Right now, I'll say that Wallace will start and Curry will get the backup slot. If a situation like last year pops up and the coaches vote for two centers, then I think Magloire has a shot at making the team, depending upon how well/often Mourning plays.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't see why he can't. I mean he dunks everything. He needs more touches. If Baron Davis is as in shape as they say he is, then he needs to feed Magloire the ball more, then Baron, Mashburn and Magloire should have great seasons. Because a healthy Baron Davis makes this team one of the top 4 teams in the East. The Baron is that good.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I'm going to assume that Wallace will be listed at center again and he will get the starting nod from the fans. Unless something surprising happens, you have to figure his only possible competition for Magloire is Curry, Ratliff, Ilgauskas, and Mourning. Eliminate Ratliff right off the bat because his team will be the worst in the league and he won't be so amazing that he'll be able to overcome that. I think you can also probably eliminate Ilgauskas from the competition, but not because he's injury prone. I think that Lebron will get the fan vote to start, and the coaches won't want to have two all-stars from a lower leveled team. I consider Mourning to be a 50/50 chance. If he is unable to play much, then he won't get in. However, if he can give the Nets (a first place team) a solid 10 PPG/6 RPG/1 BPG/22 MPG, then I think he may get a sentimental vote in. If Curry plays anywhere near the level he did the last month of last year, he's probably a lock.
> 
> Right now, I'll say that Wallace will start and Curry will get the backup slot. If a situation like last year pops up and the coaches vote for two centers, then I think Magloire has a shot at making the team, depending upon how well/often Mourning plays.


 I think you've hit the nail on the head with that


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

Zo wont be an allstar because Kidd is a lock, and Martin could be considered a lock as well. A third net on the all star team? Probably not. As for Z, I dont think he'll have enough touches considering that half of the Cavs are supposed to be the next big thing. Wallace is a lock to be starting C and as for Ratliff:



> Eliminate Ratliff right off the bat because his team will be the worst in the league and he won't be so amazing that he'll be able to overcome that


But wait... we're forgetting the big acquisition from the Magic, Juwan Howard, who may be listed as a C on the ballots.

So Magloire, Howard, or Curry. If you ask me, Im thinking Howard has the best chance, although Curry and Magloire also have a good chance.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> Zo wont be an allstar because Kidd is a lock, and Martin could be considered a lock as well. A third net on the all star team? Probably not. As for Z, I dont think he'll have enough touches considering that half of the Cavs are supposed to be the next big thing. Wallace is a lock to be starting C and as for Ratliff:
> 
> 
> ...


Howard may be listed as a center but he is by no means a true center. He may be able to play center but I would rather have Curry than Howard. Hopefully Magloire can break out this year and set the net on fire.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

Theres no way they call Howard a C. He is more of a SF than he is a C!


----------



## spinarooni85 (Aug 12, 2003)

yes


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

> Theres no way they call Howard a C


hate to say it... but Howard will start at center for the Orlando Magic, and he'll put up good numbers too, i predict him to be a top 10 center statistically next year.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

> Howard may be listed as a center but he is by no means a true center. He may be able to play center but I would rather have Curry than Howard. Hopefully Magloire can break out this year and set the net on fire.


It doesnt really matter if someones a true center or not, I agree that Howard isnt, as will all other nba fans, but this upcoming season he will play center.

If the all star balots will be based on stats, then Howard will definatly deserve to be on the team.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I doubt Howard gets listed as a center, so he won't get voted in there. I also doubt the coaches would vote him in as a center.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

The fans won't vote for Howard as a C, and the coaches definately won't vote him onto the bench as a C. I think they would prefer someone a little more 'legit' at the position to have some chance of slowing the West big men.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>luciano</b>!
> The fans won't vote for Howard as a C, and the coaches definately won't vote him onto the bench as a C. I think they would prefer someone a little more 'legit' at the position to have some chance of slowing the West big men.


Just what I was thinking -- I think the coaches would try to make a bit more of a legit pick at center.


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

As long as he continues to develop and avg. 12-15 ppg, 9-10 rpg, 1-2 bpg and shooting around 48-50% from the floor he has my vote.

VOTE FOR BIG CAT IN THE 2003-2004 ALL-STAR GAME!!


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

definately will!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Talking about voting for the starters of the All-Star game... Any of you guys planning to vote for LeBron James?


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

*...*

Unless Lebron puts up better #'s than BD AND Kidd then he won't be stealing my vote.:upset: :devil:


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> Talking about voting for the starters of the All-Star game... Only of you guys planning to vote for LeBron James?


He'll get more votes than anybody in the history of the all star game. Even if he doesn't do good he'll get in.


----------



## spinarooni85 (Aug 12, 2003)

magloire better be an allstar.

or i'll be angry


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spinarooni85</b>!
> magloire better be an allstar.
> 
> or i'll be angry


Would we like you if you were angry? Do you turn green?


----------



## spinarooni85 (Aug 12, 2003)

i don't know, i don't get angry easy 


I'M ANGRY:jump: my face is green


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

*...*

Just more incentive for Big Cat to make the team, don't want anyone turning green!


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)




----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I think it would just be plain wrong for Howard to make it as a center. He is more like a small power forward but surely he is not a center.

Magloire should have an outstanding season, IMO. If he can get 14pts, 8rebs, and and play some solid D he should be alright.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

I think the question should be; 
WHEN will Magloire be an All Star?


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>luciano</b>!
> I think the question should be;
> WHEN will Magloire be an All Star?


I agree. :yes:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Magloire was pretty consistent last season, although he was stepping it up at the end of the year. He averaged 12.0ppg, 11.8rpg and shot .515%. If he could build on that he would probably be an all-star. If not next season, then definitely in the coming seasons.

About Howard...He doesn't deserve to get in as a center, but that's where he could be playing next season. If the Magic use McGrady at SG, Giricek at SF, Gooden at PF, then Howard would have to play C to get any minutes. Maybe he will play some PF and some C, but I can't see them taking minutes away from Gooden so that Juwan can start the PF.

You guys were quick to write him off...but, I think Ilgauskas is still a good chance to make the All-Star team, provided he can stay healthy. He is one of the Cavs few half-court offense options, as Davis, Miles and LeBron are all bad shooters, and he could run up the numbers.

My :twocents: anyway...


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Magloire was pretty consistent last season, although he was stepping it up at the end of the year. He averaged 12.0ppg, 11.8rpg and shot .515%. If he could build on that he would probably be an all-star. If not next season, then definitely in the coming seasons.
> 
> About Howard...He doesn't deserve to get in as a center, but that's where he could be playing next season. If the Magic use McGrady at SG, Giricek at SF, Gooden at PF, then Howard would have to play C to get any minutes. Maybe he will play some PF and some C, but I can't see them taking minutes away from Gooden so that Juwan can start the PF.
> ...


IF HEALTHY
not only will zeek be a 2nd time allstar, but he will absoloutly dominate. move over Ed curry, zeek is the most dominate force in the east. 

18.6ppg 8.2rpg 1.5bpg


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Magloire and Curry both have a chance in making it. <b> Ratliff and Illgauskass are injury prone and un-spectacular. Wallace is not a true center, but probably will be counted as one</b>. Mourning is a complete mystery.
> ...


Magloire hopefully would have had a break out year with Silas as his coach. NOW? Uncertain, but if he is 1/2 the player I think he is, he'll want to show all that he is better than they thought!


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> IF HEALTHY
> not only will zeek be a 2nd time allstar, but he will absoloutly dominate. move over Ed curry, zeek is the most dominate force in the east.
> 
> 18.6ppg 8.2rpg 1.5bpg


Yeah, I could see those numbers from Z. There aren't many centers in the east that can match-up with him for size...

But...as you said, it all depends on if he can stay healthy.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> Magloire hopefully would have had a break out year with Silas as his coach. NOW? Uncertain, but if he is 1/2 the player I think he is, he'll want to show all that he is better than they thought!


I think he'll show alot of people he is better than what they think.
He has so much potential. He'll be the Hornet's leader in a couple of years, IMO. 

He has alot to prove to all of the nay sayers and I believe that will make him work that much harder.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Baron</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he'll show alot of people he is better than what they think.
> ...


I agree with your evaluation of Magloire. I think he has the ability to become a "great" center. With Eldon now in Detroit, and still having PJ Brown there in New Orleans, I think Magloire might still have a break-out year. At least, I hope he will - as I love his game.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

I agree that Z is probably the best C in the East (and is better than just-departed Brad Miller) He is an overpaid (considering injuries) but underrated player.


----------

